# Huawei Ascend P6 smartphone picks up 2 million reservations ahead of launch



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

It's being announced today, but there seems to be a fair bit of expectation building up. 

It's got a 4.7-inch 720p HD display, quad-core power, and an super thin 6.4mm case in a rather attractive finish.

http://gsminsider.com/2013/06/17/huawei-ascend-p6-million-reservations/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 18, 2013)

The grammar in that article is terrible.

Looks decent though. Quad core. Nice.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

Video ahoy!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 18, 2013)

Good job they haven't coped the design from anyone else in any way whatsoever


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Good job they haven't coped the design from anyone else in any way whatsoever


Who's it supposed to be a copy of? Sony Xperia?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2013)

Those corners look very iphone. I wonder how long it'll be before Apple start issuing the legal actions?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Those corners look very iphone. I wonder how long it'll be before Apple start issuing the legal actions?


Apple didn't invent curved metal corners on phones. Here's a phone from 2006.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Apple didn't invent curved metal corners on phones.
> 
> ​


 
Not that _that_ has ever put them off.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 19, 2013)

Nothing that exciting really, but I can see it doing well if it's cheaper then the competition.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Nothing that exciting really, but I can see it doing well if it's cheaper then the competition.


 
There's nothing there getting me excited either but it does at least have a SD card slot.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2013)

I like it. China is a massive market so hopefully they'll be manufacturing these by the shedload and the price will be competitive enough to compete with Samsung.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 19, 2013)

editor said:


> There's nothing there getting me excited either but it does at least have a SD card slot.



True...was the main thing that put me of the nexus. I know not everyone needs it, but it must cost so little to add that I think reasons for leaving them out is ideological rather then price.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jun 19, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> I like it. China is a massive market so hopefully they'll be manufacturing these by the shedload and the price will be competitive enough to compete with Samsung.


 

A quick Google shows a potential price of £380


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

Apparently it's not a bad phone at all. 


> The P6 does not have all the whizzy eye-tracking features and voice controls of Samsung, but this is not a device that is simply style over substance. It does all that the vast majority of mobile phone users want, it has access to Google’s vast Play Store for Android apps and it is more than powerful enough to perform adequately.
> 
> The downside of such a small device is poor battery life, but I found it no worse than its peers and certainly better than many in its price range. Its camera is impressive and even features some gimmicks that borrow from Samsung’s own: there's a filter than claims to make you look more beautiful in photos, although in reality it seems just to introduce an element of soft-focus.
> 
> ...


 
Video review here: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/video-games/playstation/10129707/Huawei-Ascend-P6-review.html


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 19, 2013)

I always think these guys would be the perfect sponsor for Newcastle.

Huawei the lads!


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jun 24, 2013)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> A quick Google shows a potential price of £380


 

£329 SIM free it seems


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 24, 2013)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> £329 SIM free it seems



That's alright for a modern spec phone!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Good job they haven't coped the design from anyone else in any way whatsoever


 

Innit, they even have that little black line on the metal band. Hilarious! It's like the ultrabook market all over again.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

Trust Apple to invent the metal join! Is there no end to their genius?!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 1, 2013)

I for one welcome our new Huawei overlords. Anything that stirs up competition cannot be bad for the consumer. Samsung cannot be allowed to have everything their own way now that they have defeated Apple. For that matter I would like to see Apple make a resurgence and start to appeal to a more generalised audience than their "fanbois" of the past.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I for one welcome our new Huawei overlords. Anything that stirs up competition cannot be bad for the consumer. Samsung cannot be allowed to have everything their own way now that they have defeated Apple. For that matter I would like to see Apple make a resurgence and start to appeal to a more generalised audience than their "fanbois" of the past.


Apple don't need a 'resurgence.' 

They're still selling zillions of handsets. They're just not innovating very much these days.


----------



## snadge (Jul 1, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I always think these guys would be the perfect sponsor for Newcastle.
> 
> Huawei the lads!


 
Please, please let them sponser the town, fucking Wonga, wtf was going through Mike Ashleys head?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 1, 2013)

snadge said:


> Please, please let them sponser the town, fucking Wonga, wtf was going through Mike Ashleys head?


 
Wonga, I'd have thought.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 1, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I for one welcome our new Huawei overlords. Anything that stirs up competition cannot be bad for the consumer. Samsung cannot be allowed to have everything their own way now that they have defeated Apple. For that matter I would like to see Apple make a resurgence and start to appeal to a more generalised audience than their "fanbois" of the past.



It's not apple they defeated, but HTC. 

I feel a bit guilty as I bought a Samsung. Hate the plastic, but the removable battery and sd card slot made me switch.


----------



## Chz (Jul 3, 2013)

So long as it's easily rooted. Emotion UI makes TouchWiz look awe-inspiring.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 3, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> It's not apple they defeated, but HTC.
> 
> I feel a bit guilty as I bought a Samsung. Hate the plastic, but the removable battery and sd card slot made me switch.


 
I used to think the sd card and battery thing were important to me, but i never actually filled up the 32GB on my S2 and I ran out of battery maybe 5 times in the 18 months I had it. So I've gone for the HTC One and I'm happy with it so far, it feels solid in a way my mate's S3s don't at all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 3, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I for one welcome our new Huawei overlords. Anything that stirs up competition cannot be bad for the consumer. Samsung cannot be allowed to have everything their own way now that they have defeated Apple. For that matter I would like to see Apple make a resurgence and start to appeal to a more generalised audience than their "fanbois" of the past.



Heh they already do, no one I know (myself included) could be called a fanboy in the real world sense of the word!


----------

